# Help me decide the greatest martial arts on video



## Daniel_BMS (Dec 11, 2010)

I have read a few greatest martial arts entertainment lists, but few of  them take TV shows into account, none of them take video games and flash  animations into account, and a lot of great movies don't make it to  their lists.  So I would like to start a thread to help create a better  greatest martial arts on video list.  To begin I would like to know how 1 of my favorite martial art scenes stacks up. 



  Is this good enough for the top 20?  Top 50?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 11, 2010)

Good scene. I remember watching thsat movie about 5 times back in the 1980's (under the title of _Shaolin Challenges Ninja_). Lots of good scenes in it, although I'm glad you didn't choose the infamous "crab-ninja" fight for your list 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## billc (Dec 11, 2010)

Heroes of the East is great.  It was great watching the various weapons paired off against each other.  My favorite was the Jian vs. the katana.


----------



## Daniel_BMS (Dec 16, 2010)

Glad everybody felt it was a worthy fight scene.  I will never stop enjoying it myself.  But now let's compare it.  Which would you rank higher Gordon Liu's 3 section staff fight scene, or


----------

